# VLS-TS employee visa query



## Patil.a58 (2 d ago)

What kind of supporting documents does VLS-TS employee visa require? On the France visas "visa wizard", it is showing only passport, work permit and diplomas.
My question is apart from these what other documents are required? Like proof of funds, travel insurance, proof of accommodation, etc.? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are applying for a work visa based on your employer's work authorization for you, chances are you will be asked for considerably less in terms of documentation than if you were going for most other forms of visa. In some sense, the work authorization that the employer submits means that you have already met many of the "other" requirements. Example: proof of funds is evidenced by the work contract the employer has submitted (because it includes your salary), insurance will kick in as soon as you start working (even if the registration process may take a bit of time to process), and they do tend to assume that your salary level and employer backing assure that you will be securing an accommodation in the general area of your employment.

You should follow whatever instructions you receive for your visa appointment - maybe bring along a couple extra documents "just in case" but since you have the backing of an employer and a work authorization and contract, chances are you won't need the extra stuff.


----------



## Patil.a58 (2 d ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you are applying for a work visa based on your employer's work authorization for you, chances are you will be asked for considerably less in terms of documentation than if you were going for most other forms of visa. In some sense, the work authorization that the employer submits means that you have already met many of the "other" requirements. Example: proof of funds is evidenced by the work contract the employer has submitted (because it includes your salary), insurance will kick in as soon as you start working (even if the registration process may take a bit of time to process), and they do tend to assume that your salary level and employer backing assure that you will be securing an accommodation in the general area of your employment.
> 
> You should follow whatever instructions you receive for your visa appointment - maybe bring along a couple extra documents "just in case" but since you have the backing of an employer and a work authorization and contract, chances are you won't need the extra stuff.


Thanks!


----------

